#  > Islam >  > Hadieth >  De sluier van de moslima is niet verplicht

## zorro

Kledingvoorschriften voor de vrouw volgens de Koran
door: Werkgroep IBN 

Inleiding
Dit artikel gaat over de kledingsvoorschriften van de vrouw en de hoofddoek volgens de Koran. Dit is een omstreden onderwerp waar in de traditionele Islam vele en verschillende visies over bestaan. Wat wij echter met dit artikel zullen bewijzen, is dat de Koran zeer duidelijk is over de kledingsvoorschriften van de vrouw, en dat de hoofddoek zoals we die vandaag kennen absoluut geen plaats heeft in de Islam.

Kledingvoorschriften in de Koran
De verzen die over de kledingsvoorschriften van de vrouw gaan zijn 24:31, 24:60 en 33:59. We zullen nu stap voor stap de verzen langsgaan en uitleggen wat nou precies de kledingsvoorschriften van de vrouw zijn. Vers 24:31 vertelt ons:

"En zeg tot de gelovige vrouwen dat zij hun ogen neerslaan en hun schaamstreek kuis bewaren en dat zij hun sieraad niet openlijk tonen, behalve wat gewoon al zichtbaar is. En zij moeten sluiers over hun boezem dragen en hun sieraad niet openlijk tonen, behalve aan hun echtgenoten of hun vaders of de vaders van hun echtgenoten of hun zonen of de zonen van hun echtgenoten of hun broers of de zonen van hun zusters of hun vrouwen of slavinnen over wie zij beschikken of mannelijke volgelingen die geen geslachtsdrift meer hebben of de kinderen die nog niet op de schaamdelen van de vrouwen letten. En zij moeten niet met hun voeten stampen zodat men weet wat zij voor verborgen sieraad dragen. En wendt jullie berouwvol tot God, o gelovigen; misschien zal het jullie welgaan."

Dit is het vers waar de meeste controversie over bestaat, omdat hierin staat aangegeven wat de kuisheidsvoorschriften voor gelovige vrouwen zijn.

Het vers gebiedt ten eerste de gelovige vrouwen hun ogen neer te slaan. Dit is een gebod opdat de vrouwen bescheiden zullen zijn met hun blikken, wanneer ze geconfronteerd worden met leden van het andere geslacht (in 24:30 wordt mannen precies hetzelfde geboden). Het gebod houdt niet in dat de vrouw helemaal geen mannen mag aankijken, want er zijn genoeg andere verzen in de Koran die aangeven dat dat wel is toegestaan, mits het bovenstaande gebod in acht wordt genomen. Dit gebod spreekt voor zichzelf en is duidelijk voor zij die het verschil in beeldspraak en letterlijke bewoordingen inzien.

Het volgende gedeelte van het vers gebiedt:

"en hun schaamstreek kuis bewaren.."

Kuis betekent proper, of netjes. Dit gedeelte van het vers spreekt zo duidelijk voor zich, dat het eigenlijk overbodig is om er verder op in te gaan. Het is duidelijk dat het onderwerp van dit gedeelte van het vers de schaamstreek is, die kuis bewaard moet worden. De schaamstreek ("faraj" in het Arabisch, "furuj" in het meervoud) wordt in de biologie gedefinieerd met de schaamdelen en hun omgeving.(1)

Natuurlijk zal men geen definitie krijgen van precies hoeveel centimeter onder, boven of naast de schaamdelen de schaamstreek begrenst wordt met de rest van het lichaam. Maar het moge duidelijk zijn dat het onderwerp van dit gedeelte van het vers, zowel de schaamdelen zelf, als de omgeving (omstreken, nabijheid) ervan kuis (proper, netjes) bewaard (bedekt) dienen te worden. Omdat de biologische structuur van elk mens apart is, kan er voor iedereen geen standaard omgeving worden bepaald. Maar het is duidelijk dat het de schaamdelen betreft en de omgeving ervan, wat meestal erop neerkomt dat de schaamdelen en de binnenkant van de dijen en het schaambeen en daar waar de schaamharen eindigen bedekt dienen te worden. De anus is ook een schaamdeel, en dient ook (met de omgeving ervan, dus de billen) bedekt te worden.

Het laatste gedeelte van de eerste zin van dit vers zegt:

"en dat zij hun sieraad niet openlijk tonen behalve wat gewoon al zichtbaar is."

Dit gedeelte van de zin roept de meeste controversie op.Ten eerste over de definitie van wat "sieraad" eigenlijk inhoudt en wat er bedoeld wordt met "wat gewoon al zichtbaar is."

De Koran is echter geen wetboek of een woordenboek, maar een leidraad en een vermaning voor de gelovigen die ervoor bedoeld is in verschillende situaties en tijden toegepast te kunnen worden. Vandaar dat het taalgebruik in de Koran vaak heel flexibel is om genterpreteert te worden. Natuurlijk kan men niet tijdens het interpreteren afwijken van de structuur en inhoud van de rest van de verzen in de Koran en de verzen uit hun context rukken.

Het woord "sieraad" slaat op het woord "schaamstreek" wat eerder in de zin geschreven stond, maar zoals we later zullen zien in het vers worden ook andere delen van het vrouwelijke lichaam als "sieraad" gedefinieerd, namelijk de borsten, want het vers gaat verder met:

"En zij moeten sluiers over hun boezem dragen en hun sieraad niet openlijk tonen, behalve aan hun.."

Dit komt er op neer dat de vrouw haar schaamstreek en haar borsten dient te bedekken. Er blijft een gegeven over en dat is:

"behalve wat gewoon al zichtbaar is."

Het is duidelijk dat de Koran de vrouw gebiedt haar "sieraden", ofwel schaamdelen en borsten kuis te bewaren en ze niet openlijk te tonen, behalve dat wat gewoon al zichtbaar is. Het zichtbare kan niets anders zijn dan de vormen van het vrouwelijke lichaam. Want als een vrouw zich kleed met de kuisheidsvoorschriften in acht genomen, zullen haar lichaamsvormen altijd wel duidelijk te zien zijn. En dan voornamelijk de rondingen van haar heupen en billen (sinds de vrouw over het algemeen grotere heupen heeft) en haar borsten (die over het algemeen opvallen door hun rondingen). Men kan deze rondingen wel zodanig bedekken zodat ze niet zichtbaar zijn, maar dan overschrijdt men het gebod in de Koran dat de vrouw haar "sieraden"(schaamstreek en borsten) dient te bedekken BEHALVE WAT GEWOON AL ZICHTBAAR IS.

Overdrijving is altijd ongeoorloofd, en dient geen enkel nut. Men mag zich niet kleden dat men teveel van zijn of haar eigen schaamstreken onthult, maar de koran geeft zeker niet aan dat de vrouw zich zo moet kleden dat haar gehele lichaam zou moeten worden verhuld. En vooral niet in de naam van de Koran, want het gebod omtrent de kuisheidsvoorschriften is duidelijk.

De tweede zin in dit vers begint met het gebod:

"En zij moeten sluiers over hun boezem dragen en hun sieraad niet openlijk tonen behalve aan hun." (en dan volgt een lijst van familieleden en mensen zonder seksuele drang)


In dit gedeelte komt het woord sluiers voor, wat ook vaak in de traditionele Islam op verschillende wijzen wordt interpreteert en uitgelegd. De Koran is echter heel duidelijk. Het woord "sluier" staat in het Arabisch in de originele tekst met het woord "khumur" aangegeven. "Khumur" is het meervoud van het woord "khimaar" en betekent letterlijk in het Nederlands vertaald:"alles wat iets bedekt", ofwel een bedekking. (2)

Er is geen sprake van een "gezichtssluier" of een "hoofddoek" maar een sluier (bedekking, versluiering) om de boezem te bedekken. Het is niet logisch dat men een hoofddoek of een gezichtssluier over de borsten zou dragen. Dat zou betekenen dat men de "hoofddoek" of "gezichtssluier" van het hoofd of gezicht af zou moeten trekken, en daarmee de borsten zou moeten bedekken. Anderen interpreteren dit weer zo, dat de "hoofddoek" of "gezichtssluier" verlengd moeten worden en zo over de borsten kunnen worden laten vallen. Maar dan zal je op het feit botsen dat het werkwoord "verlengen", of "overheen trekken" niet in het vers voorkomt. Wat ook opmerkenswaardig is, is dat de woorden "nek","gezicht","haar","hals","oren" en dergelijke niet in het vers voorkomen. In feite komt het in geen enkel vers voor die over de kuisheidsvoorschriften van de vrouw of de man gaan. Beweren dat er een "sluier" of een "hoofddoek" bestaat die er voor bedoeld is om deze lichaamsdelen te bedekken, heeft absoluut geen basis in de Koran, en kan niets anders zijn dan de imaginaire visie van de interpretator van de tekst.

Het vers gaat verder met een opsomming van verwanten en familieleden voor wie dit kuisheidsvoorschrift niet geldt:

".behalve aan hun echtgenoten of hun vaders of de vaders van hun echtgenoten of hun zonen of de zonen van hun echtgenoten of hun broers of de zonen van hun zusters of hun vrouwen of slavinnen over wie zij beschikken of mannelijke volgelingen die geen geslachtsdrift meer hebben of de kinderen die nog niet op de schaamdelen van de vrouwen letten."

Bovenstaande opsomming is duidelijk en spreekt voor zich. Het laatste gedeelte van de zin, "of de kinderen die nog niet op de schaamdelen van de vrouwen letten," laat duidelijk zien wat er in dit vers met "sieraad" wordt bedoeld.

Het vers gaat door met:

"En zij moeten niet met hun voeten stampen zodat men weet wat zij voor verborgen sieraad dragen."

Dit is weer beeldspraak vertaald uit de Arabische taal en duidt erop dat de vrouw niet verleidelijk moet bewegen om met haar schaamdelen te pronken.

"En wendt jullie berouwvol tot God, o gelovigen; misschien zal het jullie welgaan."

Hier wordt de mens geboden zich berouwvol tot God te wenden, gezien dit onderwerp er n is van gevoeligheid en het begrijpelijk is dat er mensen zullen zijn die de geboden niet correct zullen naleven.

Vers 24:60 is vertelt ons:

"En voor de vrouwen die op leeftijd zijn en die niet meer verwachten te trouwen is het geen overtreding als zij hun kleren afleggen, maar dan zonder sieraad te vertonen. Maar als zij het nalaten is het beter voor hen. En God is horend en wetend."

Dit vers laat zien dat hetgeen wat met "sieraad" bedoeld wordt, altijd dient te worden bedekt. Hetgeen wat afgezet mag worden kan dus niets anders zijn dan kleding die niet bedoeld is om het "sieraad", ofwel de schaamstreek en de borsten, te bedekken. Dit betekent dat de vrouw op latere leeftijd als ze niet verwacht ooit weer te trouwen, geen blaam treft als ze in het meest extreme geval al haar kleding afdoet, behalve haar ondergoed die haar schaamstreek en borsten bedekt. Maar als ze dat nalaat, dat is beter voor haar.

----------


## zorro

Het is dus duidelijk dat de nek, de rug,de buik,de armen, het gezicht de benen en het hoofdhaar in geen geval tot het "sieraad" ,ofwel schaamstreek of boezem, gerekend kan worden en in principe niet verplicht zijn om bedekt te worden.Zou men dat wel doen, dan zou dit vers tegenstrijdig zijn met de andere verzen die duidelijk gebieden dat het sieraad enkel de boezem en de schaamstreek betekent. Wat zou een vrouw op leeftijd nog af kunnen doen als haar sieraad haar hele lichaam bevat behalve haar gezicht, handen en voeten zoals velen van de traditionele islamitische interpretators menen?

Het vers zegt wel dat als de vrouwen die op leeftijd zijn en niet meer verwachten te trouwen het nalaten om wat van hun kleding af te doen zonder hun schaamstreek of borsten te tonen en er dus niet in hun ondergoed bijlopen er daar beter aan doen (het is echter niet verboden). Dit is een duidelijk bewijs dat hetgeen wat de vrouw dient te bedekken niets anders kan zijn dan hetgeen wat ze altijd moet bedekken, namelijk de borsten en haar schaamstreek.

Vers 33:59 vertelt ons:

"O profeet!Zeg tot jouw echtgenotes,jouw dochters en de vrouwen van de gelovigen iets van haar overkleding over zich heen naar beneden laten hangen.Dat bevordert het best dat men haar herkent en niet lastig valt.En God is vergevend en barmhartig."

Dit vers is geen vers dat de kuisheidsvoorschriften als onderwerp heeft, maar iets totaal anders. Het woord "sieraad" ,"boezem" of "schaamstreek" wordt hier niet genoemd en is ook niet het onderwerp dat hier centraal staat. Ook het woord "haar" wordt hier niet genoemd, ook al wordt de vrouw aangeraden om iets over haar lichaam naar beneden te laten hangen. Deze woorden zijn dus irrelevant in het begrijpen van dit vers.

Er staat dat de gelovige vrouwen aan wordt geraden (en niet verplicht!) om iets (en niet alles!) van haar overkleding (jalabib=Arabische mantelachtige gewaad) (3) over zich heen naar beneden te laten hangen. (het werkwoord "over zich heen laten hangen="dana" in het Arabisch) (4) omdat dat beter ("adnaa" in het Arabisch) voor hen is, met het enige doel om niet te worden lastig gevallen.

Er wordt niets in dit vers over de schoonheid van de vrouw gezegd, het woord "sieraad" ("zaynah" in het Arabisch) wordt er niet genoemd. Let ook op het woord "beter" of "adnaa" in het Arabisch dat in de vergelijkende trap is geschreven en daarom geen verplichting kan impliceren.



De betekenis van dit vers is dat het beter is voor de vrouw om haar overkleding over zich heen naar beneden te laten hangen, om niet lastig te worden gevallen en als moslim te kunnen worden herkend. Het onderwerp van dit vers is dus het voorkomen lastig gevallen te worden door mannen en om hiervoor te zorgen herkenbaar te zijn in de gemeenschap. Hierbij moet men rekening houden dat in een maatschappij waar de moslims nog de minderheid uitmaken, de vrouwen regelmatig het slachtoffer waren van ongewenste benaderingen door de mannen.

Om de situatie voor de vrouwen nog gemakkelijker en lichter te maken geeft de Koran aan het einde van dit vers aan dat God vergevend en barmhartig is, om ons te laten herinneren dat er vrouwen zullen zijn die de aangeraden (en niet verplichte) overkleding niet zullen dragen.

Moslimvrouwen zouden, als ze herkend zouden worden, vrijwel zeker minder worden lastig gevallen uit angst voor wraakacties of meer politieke instabiliteit. Verder zou deze aangeraden voorzorgsmaatregel niet praktisch zijn in een land waar de moslims de meerderheid uitmaken, omdat ze dan niet hoeven te vrezen om niet herkend te worden door de mede moslims en dus ook niet bang hoeven te zijn om lastig te worden gevallen.

Omdat herkenning en lastig vallen in een zin genoemd wordt is het logisch dat het herkennen en lastig vallen door een en dezelfde partij werd gedaan, en dat is de maatschappij van afgoden aanbiddende Arabische mannen van het Arabi van de 7e eeuw waar de moslims in het begin de minderheid van uitmaakten. Of vielen de vroege moslims hun eigen vrouwen lastig en hadden zij enige noodzakelijkheid om hun eigen vrouwen te herkennen in een tijd dat de moslims de minderheid van de maatschappij vormden waar iedereen elkaar persoonlijk kende?

Het woord "hijaab" (afscherming) in de Koran. Dit woord wordt in het moderne Arabische taalgebruik als "hoofddoek" vertaald, en is vaak het slachtoffer van misbruik door verkeerde interpretaties.

Het woord "hijaab" komt 7 keer voor in de Koran, en geen van de keren heeft het iets te maken met de kledingsvoorschriften van de vrouw. De verzen zijn als volgt:

7:46, 17:45, 19:17, 33:53, 38:32, 41:5, en 42:51.

Van deze 7 verzen gaan er maar 2 over de vrouw: 19:17 en 33:53.

De eerste gaat over Maria (Maryam) de moeder van Jezus:

19:16-19:17

"En vermeld in het boek Maryam.Toen zij zich van haar familie terugtrok naar een oostelijke plaats en een AFSCHERMING tegen hen maakte.Toen zonden Wij Onze geest naar haar en hij deed zich aan haar voor als een goedgevormd mens."

Het tweede gaat over de gasten in het huis van de profeet Mohammed:

33:53: "Jullie die geloven! Gaat de huizen van de profeet slechts binnen als aan jullie toestemming is gegeven om mee te eten maar zonder van te voren te gaan wachten tot het klaar is. Maar wanneer jullie uitgenodigd worden, gaat dan naar binnen. En wanneer jullie gegeten hebben gaat dan weer uit elkaar zonder te blijven praten; daarmee vallen jullie de profeet lastig en dan schaamt hij zich voor jullie, maar God schaamt zich niet voor de waarheid. En als jullie haar (de vrouwen van de profeet) iets om te gebruiken vraagt, vraagt haar dat dan van achter een AFSCHEIDING. Dat is reiner voor jullie harten en haar harten. Het past jullie niet Gods gezant lastig te vallen, noch dat jullie ooit na hem met zijn echtgenotes trouwt. Dat is bij God afschuwelijk."

In beide gevallen zien we dat het woord "hijaab" niet een kledingsstuk of een hoofddoek is, maar een scherm die gebruikt wordt om de privacy te garanderen, en dat het voor de profeet zijn gasten was om zich er voor te bevinden.

De rest van de verzen hebben absoluut niets met de "hijaab" als iets concreets te maken waar men iets mee kan afschermen. Nergens komt het woord "hijaab" voor in de verzen die over de kuisheidsvoorschriften gaan.

Er zijn moslims die menen de Islam te representeren en zeggen dat de vrouwen van de profeet als voorbeeld gelden voor de rest van de gelovige vrouwen .Er is geen twijfel aan dat de vrouwen van de profeet eigenschappen zouden kunnen hebben die voorbeeldig zouden kunnen zijn voor de moslimvrouwen, maar nergens in de Koran wordt een voorbeeldfunctie van de vrouwen van de profeet met betrekking tot de gelovige vrouwen genoemd. Sterker nog, er worden duidelijke verschillen genoemd waarbij het duidelijk wordt dat de vrouwen van de profeet een speciale plaats hadden in de Islam, die geen andere vrouw kan innemen, en sinds de dood van de vrouwen van de profeet ook niemand meer kan innemen.

Vers 32 van hoofdstuk 33 verteld ons:

"Vrouwen van de profeet! Jullie zijn als geen van de andere vrouwen. Als jullie godvrezend zijn weest dan niet bedeesd bij het spreken opdat niet iemand in wiens hart een ziekte is begeerte krijgt. En spreekt op een behoorlijke manier. En blijft in jullie huizen en vertoond jullie niet opgesmukt als vroeger in de tijd van de onwetendheid. En verricht de salaat en geeft de zakaat en gehoorzaamt God en Zijn gezant.God wenst slechts van jullie, de huisgenoten, de gruwel te verwijderen en jullie geheel rein te maken. En gedenkt wat van Gods tekenen en de wijsheid in jullie huizen wordt voorgelezen. God is welwillend en welingelicht."

De opening van het bovenstaande vers is duidelijk genoeg dat het een oproep is aan enkel de vrouwen van de profeet. Er wordt duidelijk gezegd dat zij als geen van de andere vrouwen zijn. De regels die zij opgelegd kregen door de verantwoordelijkheden die ze als de vrouwen van de profeet accepteerden, zijn voor niemand anders dan voor hen, tenzij de Koran dat anders aangeeft.

De twee verzen voorafgaand aan dit vers, geven duidelijk aan dat de vrouwen van de profeet een aparte plaats innamen ten opzichte van alle andere vrouwen en God, doordat ze door God anders werden behandeld:
De verzen 33:30 en 33:31 vertellen ons:

33:30-31: "Vrouwen van de profeet! Wie van jullie een duidelijke gruweldaad begaat, voor haar zal de bestraffing verdubbeld worden. Dat is voor God gemakkelijk. En wie van jullie aan God en Zijn gezant onderdanig is en deugdelijk handelt, aan haar zullen Wij haar loon twee maal geven en Wij hebben voor haar een voortreffelijke voorziening klaargemaakt."

Het is duidelijk dat de vrouwen van de profeet zware verantwoordelijkheden hadden, en daardoor ook in aanmerking kwamen voor hogere beloningen. Hun lot kan niet met de overige vrouwen vergeleken worden. De verzen die geboden bevatten die betrekking hebben tot de vrouwen van de profeet, zijn dus niet bindend voor de rest van de vrouwen. Er komt geen hoofddoek voor in de Koran. De woorden "hoofddoek", "hoofd", "haar", "sluier", "gezicht" of "hals" komen nergens in de Koran voor. Wel komt het woord "khumur" in de Koran voor, wat letterlijk "bedekking" betekent en er wordt geboden de BORSTEN te bedekken.

De hoofddoek zoals wij die vandaag kennen, komt uit de Iraanse cultuur van de Zoroastriers bij wie het voor de vrouwen EN de mannen verpicht was een hoofdbedekking te dragen en tijdens de religieuze diensten verplicht was voor beiden om een sluier voor hun mond te dragen (om het heilige vuur in de vuurtempel niet met hun adem te vervuilen). De Zoroastriers geloofden in het heilig zijn van de vier klassieke elementen: vuur, water, grond en lucht. Daarmee gingen ze met allerlei zeer extreme voorzorgsmaatregelen om.

----------


## Medea-Sefieroth

Wat wil je hiermee zeggen? Dat vrouwen geen hoofddoek moeten dragen?



Heb jij ooit Maria[Maryam dochter van Imraan] zonder serene kledij en hoofddoek afgebeeld gezien? I don't think so!



Get a life!

----------


## Miss T

Dacht altijd dat een hoofddoek toch cht verplicht is???

----------


## mojo

Ik ga niet eens met jou in disscussie want dan ben ik nog lang bezig. het enige wat ik je wil vertellen is dat elke moslim vrouw een sluier moet dragen. En als je het niet meeneens bent , dan wordt het tijd dat je terug moet gaan naar school(moskee). 

en trouwens je begint al slecht met alleen je slaaf mag je sierdaen zien, bijwijze van spreken. slavernij is verboden in de islam.  :Confused:

----------


## Ridouan

[QUOTE]_Geplaatst door Ridouan_ 
[B]Kledingvoorschriften voor de vrouw volgens de Koran
door: Werkgroep IBN 

Inleiding
Dit artikel gaat over de kledingsvoorschriften van de vrouw en de hoofddoek volgens de Koran. Dit is een omstreden onderwerp waar in de traditionele Islam vele en verschillende visies over bestaan. Wat wij echter met dit artikel zullen bewijzen, is dat de Koran zeer duidelijk is over de kledingsvoorschriften van de vrouw, en dat de hoofddoek zoals we die vandaag kennen absoluut geen plaats heeft in de Islam.

Kledingvoorschriften in de Koran
De verzen die over de kledingsvoorschriften van de vrouw gaan zijn 24:31, 24:60 en 33:59. We zullen nu stap voor stap de verzen langsgaan en uitleggen wat nou precies de kledingsvoorschriften van de vrouw zijn. Vers 24:31 vertelt ons:

"En zeg tot de gelovige vrouwen dat zij hun ogen neerslaan en hun schaamstreek kuis bewaren en dat zij hun sieraad niet openlijk tonen, behalve wat gewoon al zichtbaar is. En zij moeten sluiers over hun boezem dragen en hun sieraad niet openlijk tonen, behalve aan hun echtgenoten of hun vaders of de vaders van hun echtgenoten of hun zonen of de zonen van hun echtgenoten of hun broers of de zonen van hun zusters of hun vrouwen of slavinnen over wie zij beschikken of mannelijke volgelingen die geen geslachtsdrift meer hebben of de kinderen die nog niet op de schaamdelen van de vrouwen letten. En zij moeten niet met hun voeten stampen zodat men weet wat zij voor verborgen sieraad dragen. En wendt jullie berouwvol tot God, o gelovigen; misschien zal het jullie welgaan."

Dit is het vers waar de meeste controversie over bestaat, omdat hierin staat aangegeven wat de kuisheidsvoorschriften voor gelovige vrouwen zijn.

Het vers gebiedt ten eerste de gelovige vrouwen hun ogen neer te slaan. Dit is een gebod opdat de vrouwen bescheiden zullen zijn met hun blikken, wanneer ze geconfronteerd worden met leden van het andere geslacht (in 24:30 wordt mannen precies hetzelfde geboden). Het gebod houdt niet in dat de vrouw helemaal geen mannen mag aankijken, want er zijn genoeg andere verzen in de Koran die aangeven dat dat wel is toegestaan, mits het bovenstaande gebod in acht wordt genomen. Dit gebod spreekt voor zichzelf en is duidelijk voor zij die het verschil in beeldspraak en letterlijke bewoordingen inzien.

Het volgende gedeelte van het vers gebiedt:

"en hun schaamstreek kuis bewaren.."

Kuis betekent proper, of netjes. Dit gedeelte van het vers spreekt zo duidelijk voor zich, dat het eigenlijk overbodig is om er verder op in te gaan. Het is duidelijk dat het onderwerp van dit gedeelte van het vers de schaamstreek is, die kuis bewaard moet worden. De schaamstreek ("faraj" in het Arabisch, "furuj" in het meervoud) wordt in de biologie gedefinieerd met de schaamdelen en hun omgeving.(1)

Klopt..aan de voorkant, kom ik op terug 

Natuurlijk zal men geen definitie krijgen van precies hoeveel centimeter onder, boven of naast de schaamdelen de schaamstreek begrenst wordt met de rest van het lichaam. Maar het moge duidelijk zijn dat het onderwerp van dit gedeelte van het vers, zowel de schaamdelen zelf, als de omgeving (omstreken, nabijheid) ervan kuis (proper, netjes) bewaard (bedekt) dienen te worden. Omdat de biologische structuur van elk mens apart is, kan er voor iedereen geen standaard omgeving worden bepaald. Maar het is duidelijk dat het de schaamdelen betreft en de omgeving ervan, wat meestal erop neerkomt dat de schaamdelen en de binnenkant van de dijen en het schaambeen en daar waar de schaamharen eindigen bedekt dienen te worden. De anus is ook een schaamdeel, en dient ook (met de omgeving ervan, dus de billen) bedekt te worden.

Het laatste gedeelte van de eerste zin van dit vers zegt:

"en dat zij hun sieraad niet openlijk tonen behalve wat gewoon al zichtbaar is."

Dit gedeelte van de zin roept de meeste controversie op.Ten eerste over de definitie van wat "sieraad" eigenlijk inhoudt en wat er bedoeld wordt met "wat gewoon al zichtbaar is."

De Koran is echter geen wetboek of een woordenboek,
maar een leidraad en een vermaning voor de gelovigen die ervoor bedoeld is in verschillende situaties en tijden toegepast te kunnen worden. Vandaar dat het taalgebruik in de Koran vaak heel flexibel is om genterpreteert te worden. Natuurlijk kan men niet tijdens het interpreteren afwijken van de structuur en inhoud van de rest van de verzen in de Koran en de verzen uit hun context rukken.

Het woord "sieraad" slaat op het woord "schaamstreek" wat eerder in de zin geschreven stond, maar zoals we later zullen zien in het vers worden ook andere delen van het vrouwelijke lichaam als "sieraad" gedefinieerd, namelijk de borsten, want het vers gaat verder met:

Kan nooit; lees het vers maar: "En zeg tot de gelovige vrouwen dat zij hun ogen neerslaan en hun schaamstreek kuis bewaren en dat zij hun sieraad niet openlijk tonen, behalve wat gewoon al zichtbaar is. En zij moeten sluiers over hun boezem dragen en hun sieraad niet openlijk tonen, 

Duidelijk 4 zaken: 

1) Ogen neerslaan
2) En hun schaamsteek bedekken
3) En dat men hun sierraad niet mag tonen, lees de tekst goed, er staat elke keer "EN"duidelijk een opsomming van zaken.
4) En dat de sluiers OVER de boezems gedragen moeten worden.
 

"En zij moeten sluiers over hun boezem dragen en hun sieraad niet openlijk tonen, behalve aan hun.."

Dit komt er op neer dat de vrouw haar schaamstreek en haar borsten dient te bedekken. Er blijft een gegeven over en dat is:

***
En haar sieraad, lees het woordje EN in de tekst.Slaat niet alleen specifiek op schaamstreek of borsten, omdat deze apart genoemd worden. 3 elementen i.p.v 2. 

"behalve wat gewoon al zichtbaar is."

Het is duidelijk dat de Koran de vrouw gebiedt haar "sieraden", ofwel schaamdelen en borsten kuis te bewaren en ze niet openlijk te tonen, behalve dat wat gewoon al zichtbaar is. Het zichtbare kan niets anders zijn dan de vormen van het vrouwelijke lichaam. Want als een vrouw zich kleed met de kuisheidsvoorschriften in acht genomen, zullen haar lichaamsvormen altijd wel duidelijk te zien zijn. En dan voornamelijk de rondingen van haar heupen en billen (sinds de vrouw over het algemeen grotere heupen heeft) en haar borsten (die over het algemeen opvallen door hun rondingen). Men kan deze rondingen wel zodanig bedekken zodat ze niet zichtbaar zijn, maar dan overschrijdt men het gebod in de Koran dat de vrouw haar "sieraden"(schaamstreek en borsten) dient te bedekken BEHALVE WAT GEWOON AL ZICHTBAAR IS.

*******
Wederom worden er 3 genoemd van toepassing op de bedekking. Geen 2 

Overdrijving is altijd ongeoorloofd, en dient geen enkel nut. Men mag zich niet kleden dat men teveel van zijn of haar eigen schaamstreken onthult, maar de koran geeft zeker niet aan dat de vrouw zich zo moet kleden dat haar gehele lichaam zou moeten worden verhuld. En vooral niet in de naam van de Koran, want het gebod omtrent de kuisheidsvoorschriften is duidelijk.

******
Voor deze "sekte"blijkbaar niet, omdat men niet eens begrijpend kan lezen. 

De tweede zin in dit vers begint met het gebod:

"En zij moeten sluiers over hun boezem dragen en hun sieraad niet openlijk tonen behalve aan hun." (en dan volgt een lijst van familieleden en mensen zonder seksuele drang)

In dit gedeelte komt het woord sluiers voor, wat ook vaak in de traditionele Islam op verschillende wijzen wordt interpreteert en uitgelegd. De Koran is echter heel duidelijk. Het woord "sluier" staat in het Arabisch in de originele tekst met het woord "khumur" aangegeven. "Khumur" is het meervoud van het woord "khimaar" en betekent letterlijk in het Nederlands vertaald:"alles wat iets bedekt", ofwel een bedekking. (2)

******
Dat klopt. 

Er is geen sprake van een "gezichtssluier" of een "hoofddoek" maar een sluier (bedekking, versluiering) om de boezem te bedekken. 

**
Er staat duidelijk "over de boezem"......Niet "om te bedekken" in het vers, rare manier van redeneren van de auteurs van dit stuk. 

Het is niet logisch dat men een hoofddoek of een gezichtssluier over de borsten zou dragen. 


Juist wel, je draagt het "over de boezem" Lees t vers. 

Dat zou betekenen dat men de "hoofddoek" of "gezichtssluier" van het hoofd of gezicht af zou moeten trekken, en daarmee de borsten zou moeten bedekken. 

**
[COLOR=red] Wat een idiote gedachte.]COLOR] 

Anderen interpreteren dit weer zo, dat de "hoofddoek" of "gezichtssluier" verlengd moeten worden en zo over de borsten kunnen worden laten vallen. 

***
[COLOR=red] Juist ja ! Hoeft niet verlengd te worden. Standaard lengte voor de bedekking. [COLOR] 

Maar dan zal je op het feit botsen dat het werkwoord "verlengen", of "overheen trekken" niet in het vers voorkomt. 

***
[COLOR=red] Er staat in het vers: "En zij moeten sluiers over hun boezem dragen." M.a.w een sluier de lang genoeg is daarvoor. Het woorden spelletje hier, is een excuus.[COLOR]

----------


## Ridouan

Wat ook opmerkenswaardig is, is dat de woorden "nek","gezicht","haar","hals","oren" en dergelijke niet in het vers voorkomen. 

**
Het woordje Farasj is geslachtsdeel van man en vrouw. Men vertaald het in deze tekst als schaamstreek. Men trekt hierbij de billen/ kont. Het arabische woord hiervoor dobor. Moet dit ook niet bedekt worden dan ? Want het komt toch niet in het vers voor ? Wederom een spelletje. 

In feite komt het in geen enkel vers voor die over de kuisheidsvoorschriften van de vrouw of de man gaan. Beweren dat er een "sluier" of een "hoofddoek" bestaat die er voor bedoeld is om deze lichaamsdelen te bedekken, heeft absoluut geen basis in de Koran, en kan niets anders zijn dan de imaginaire visie van de interpretator van de tekst.

***
Beter kan gesteld worden dat men over details valt, uiteraard alleen als dit in eigen voordeel is. [/B][/QUOTE]

[QUOTE]_Geplaatst door Ridouan_ 
[B]Conclusie van deel 1 ( pastte niet meer ). Er zijn 3 zaken genoemd in de opsomming van het vers. Het bedekken van de farasj ( geslachtsdelen ), EN de sieraad niet openlijk tonen EN de sluier OVER de borsten laten vallen. Niet twee. De smoes voor het niet bedekken van de haren etc. wordt taalkundig gezocht. Dat de haren, oren, nek etc. niet specifiek genoemd worden en allerlei vreemde theorien. Dan zou de achterkant ook niet bedekt moeten worden, omdat dit ook niet specefiek genoemd wordt in het vers. Maar alleen de geslachtsdelen aan de voorkant en niet dobor of te wel kont of anus. Maar ja. 

Het vers gaat verder met een opsomming van verwanten en familieleden voor wie dit kuisheidsvoorschrift niet geldt:

".behalve aan hun echtgenoten of hun vaders of de vaders van hun echtgenoten of hun zonen of de zonen van hun echtgenoten of hun broers of de zonen van hun zusters of hun vrouwen of slavinnen over wie zij beschikken of mannelijke volgelingen die geen geslachtsdrift meer hebben of de kinderen die nog niet op de schaamdelen van de vrouwen letten."

Bovenstaande opsomming is duidelijk en spreekt voor zich. Het laatste gedeelte van de zin, "of de kinderen die nog niet op de schaamdelen van de vrouwen letten," laat duidelijk zien wat er in dit vers met "sieraad" wordt bedoeld.

*******
"Schaamdelen" werd eerst vertaald met farasj of foeroejahouna en nu is Aurat de Arabische vertaling voor schaamdelen. Terwijl dit twee totaal verschillende Arabische begrippen zijn. Foeroejahouna zijn zoals eerder gezegd de mannelijke en vrouwelijke geslachtsdelen. En Aurat zijn de delen van mannen en vrouwen die niet getoond mogen worden. Dit verschilt per pertsoon die er naar kijkt. M.a.w er wordt helemaal nog geen duidelijkheid over het algehele woord sieraad geschept.  

Het vers gaat door met:

"En zij moeten niet met hun voeten stampen zodat men weet wat zij voor verborgen sieraad dragen."

Dit is weer beeldspraak vertaald uit de Arabische taal en duidt erop dat de vrouw niet verleidelijk moet bewegen om met haar schaamdelen te pronken.

*******
Klopt en om niet nodeloos op te vallen.

"En wendt jullie berouwvol tot God, o gelovigen; misschien zal het jullie welgaan."

Hier wordt de mens geboden zich berouwvol tot God te wenden, gezien dit onderwerp er n is van gevoeligheid en het begrijpelijk is dat er mensen zullen zijn die de geboden niet correct zullen naleven.

******
Begrijpelijk ? Alleen volgens deze interpretatie de billen, schaamdelen en borsten bedekken ? Dat is weinig. Als het nou over niqab of hijab gaat okee.  

Vers 24:60 is heel interessant en vertelt ons:

"En voor de vrouwen die op leeftijd zijn en die niet meer verwachten te trouwen is het geen overtreding als zij hun kleren afleggen, maar dan zonder sieraad te vertonen. Maar als zij het nalaten is het beter voor hen. En God is horend en wetend."

Dit vers laat zien dat hetgeen wat met "sieraad" bedoeld wordt, altijd dient te worden bedekt. Hetgeen wat afgezet mag worden kan dus niets anders zijn dan kleding die niet bedoeld is om het "sieraad", ofwel de schaamstreek en de borsten, te bedekken. Dit betekent dat de vrouw op latere leeftijd als ze niet verwacht ooit weer te trouwen, geen blaam treft als ze in het meest extreme geval al haar kleding afdoet, behalve haar ondergoed die haar schaamstreek en borsten bedekt. Maar als ze dat nalaat, dat is beter voor haar.

*******
In de Edele Koran noemt men geen kleren maar gewaad. En The Holy Koran noemt het garement: kledingstuk,gewaad. De Heilge Koran noemt het kledingstukken.Dat zijn 3 vertalingen. Met de vertaling kleding is er een te algemene toon gezet. In de Koran staat:

7. 26. O kinderen van Adam! Wij hebben u inderdaad kleding nedergezonden om uw naaktheid te bedekken, ook om sierlijk te zijn, doch het kleed van godsvrucht is het beste. Dit is een teken van Allah, opdat zij er lering uit mogen trekken. 

7.27 O kinderen van Adam, laat Satan u niet verleiden, zoals hij uw ouders uit het paradijs verdreef en hen van hun kleding beroofde, opdat hij hun hun naaktheid mocht tonen. Waarlijk, hij ziet u, hij en zijn stam, vanwaar gij hen niet ziet. Voorzeker, Wij hebben de duivelen vrienden gemaakt voor hen, die niet geloven.

Dus het genoemde "meest extreme geval" is foutief. Nog steeds is de "sieraad" niet aangetoond.
 

Het is dus duidelijk dat de nek, de rug,de buik,de armen, het gezicht de benen en het hoofdhaar in geen geval tot het "sieraad" ,ofwel schaamstreek of boezem, gerekend kan worden en in principe niet verplicht zijn om bedekt te worden.Zou men dat wel doen, dan zou dit vers tegenstrijdig zijn met de andere verzen die duidelijk gebieden dat het sieraad enkel de boezem en de schaamstreek betekent. 

*******
Ik heb al duidelijk aangetoond dat men dit niet hard kan maken. 3 zaken, geen twee. Er stond duidelijk. Drie maal en, een duidelijke opsomming.Bedekking van de schaamdelen, borsten en de sierraad. 

Wat zou een vrouw op leeftijd nog af kunnen doen als haar sieraad haar hele lichaam bevat behalve haar gezicht, handen en voeten zoals velen van de traditionele islamitische interpretators menen?

******
Alleereerst is het handen en gezicht. Voeten moeten ook ten allentijde bedekt zijn. Ten tweede is de meest gangbare vertaling kledingstukken of gewaden. Ten derde kun je bijv.denken aan de Djelebba, hoofdoek etc.  

Het vers zegt wel dat als de vrouwen die op leeftijd zijn en niet meer verwachten te trouwen het nalaten om wat van hun kleding af te doen zonder hun schaamstreek of borsten te tonen en er dus niet in hun ondergoed bijlopen er daar beter aan doen (het is echter niet verboden). 

****
Ik zeg van wel, wordt onder "sierraad"verstaan maar ja. Zeker niet al1 in een onderbroek en bh-tje bijvoorbeeld.  

Dit is een duidelijk bewijs dat hetgeen wat de vrouw dient te bedekken niets anders kan zijn dan hetgeen wat ze altijd moet bedekken, namelijk de borsten en haar schaamstreek.

*****
Dat zijn twee van de drie zaken. Het derde is de sierraad.  

Vers 33:59 vertelt ons:

"O profeet!Zeg tot jouw echtgenotes,jouw dochters en de vrouwen van de gelovigen iets van haar overkleding over zich heen naar beneden laten hangen.Dat bevordert het best dat men haar herkent en niet lastig valt.En God is vergevend en barmhartig."

Dit vers is geen vers dat de kuisheidsvoorschriften als onderwerp heeft, maar iets totaal anders. Het woord "sieraad" ,"boezem" of "schaamstreek" wordt hier niet genoemd en is ook niet het onderwerp dat hier centraal staat. 

******
Waarom ineens nu wel 3 begrippen terwijl 2 elke keer genoeg waren ( sierraad hield de andere 2 zgn. in ). 

Ook het woord "haar" wordt hier niet genoemd, ook al wordt de vrouw aangeraden om iets over haar lichaam naar beneden te laten hangen. Deze woorden zijn dus irrelevant in het begrijpen van dit vers.

*****
In het andere vers: 24:31 werd gesteld dat: "En zij moeten sluiers over hun boezem dragen.....En hier: "O profeet!Zeg tot jouw echtgenotes,jouw dochters en de vrouwen van de gelovigen iets van haar overkleding over zich heen naar beneden laten hangen. Haar wordt niet specefiek genoemd in de Koran net als de anus. Daarmee is het begrip "sierraad" nog niet duidelijk. 

Er staat dat de gelovige vrouwen aan wordt geraden (en niet verplicht!) 

******
Zeg is gebiedende wijs, dus wel een gebod. Dus wel verplicht.Waar staat het woordje aangeraden ? Een gebod met Goddelijke uitleg. 

om iets (en niet alles!) van haar overkleding (jalabib=Arabische mantelachtige gewaad) (3) over zich heen naar beneden te laten hangen. (het werkwoord "over zich heen laten hangen="dana" in het Arabisch) (4) omdat dat beter ("adnaa" in het Arabisch) voor hen is, met het enige doel om niet te worden lastig gevallen.

******
En te bedekken gezien 24:31.Jalabib is vertaald in the Holy Koran als: Jilbab; plural jalabib; an outer garement; a long grown garement covering the whole body or a cloak covering the neck and bossom. 

Er wordt niets in dit vers over de schoonheid van de vrouw gezegd, het woord "sieraad" ("zaynah" in het Arabisch) wordt er niet genoemd. Let ook op het woord "beter" of "adnaa" in het Arabisch dat in de vergelijkende trap is geschreven en daarom geen verplichting kan impliceren.

*****
Nee, eerst een gebod aan de Profeet asws en toen de reden.

----------


## Ridouan

De betekenis van dit vers is dat het beter is voor de vrouw om haar overkleding over zich heen naar beneden te laten hangen, om niet lastig te worden gevallen en als moslim te kunnen worden herkend. Het onderwerp van dit vers is dus het voorkomen lastig gevallen te worden door mannen en om hiervoor te zorgen herkenbaar te zijn in de gemeenschap. Hierbij moet men rekening houden dat in een maatschappij waar de moslims nog de minderheid uitmaken, de vrouwen regelmatig het slachtoffer waren van ongewenste benaderingen door de mannen.

*****
Juist ja. Ik vat het ook op dat als je dit afsteekt tegen 24:31 het duidelijk is dat de vrouw zich dient te bedekken. Ze staat dan bekend als moslima, roept geen ( of minder ) lusten op en wordt niet lastigvallen. [/B][/QUOTE]




> _Geplaatst door Ridouan_ 
> *Om de situatie voor de vrouwen nog gemakkelijker en lichter te maken geeft de Koran aan het einde van dit vers aan dat God vergevend en barmhartig is, om ons te laten herinneren dat er vrouwen zullen zijn die de aangeraden (en niet verplichte) overkleding niet zullen dragen.
> 
> *****
> Nogmaals een gebod aan de Profeet asws.
> 
> Moslimvrouwen zouden, als ze herkend zouden worden, vrijwel zeker minder worden lastig gevallen uit angst voor wraakacties of meer politieke instabiliteit. Verder zou deze aangeraden voorzorgsmaatregel niet praktisch zijn in een land waar de moslims de meerderheid uitmaken, omdat ze dan niet hoeven te vrezen om niet herkend te worden door de mede moslims en dus ook niet bang hoeven te zijn om lastig te worden gevallen.
> 
> ******
> ...

----------


## Ridouan

> _Geplaatst door Ridouan_ 
> *Het woord "hijaab" (afscherming) in de Koran. Dit woord wordt in het moderne Arabische taalgebruik als "hoofddoek" vertaald, en is vaak het slachtoffer van misbruik door verkeerde interpretaties.
> 
> Ik ga insha Allah alle 7 ayas na en zal ik aantonen dat het woord "hijab"meerdere betekenissen kent.Niet alleen wat men hier probeert te beweren.  
> 
> Het woord "hijaab" komt 7 keer voor in de Koran, en geen van de keren heeft het iets te maken met de kledingsvoorschriften van de vrouw. De verzen zijn als volgt:
> 
> *****
> Dit is wat men probeert hard te maken. 
> ...

----------


## Ridouan

> _Geplaatst door Ridouan_ 
> *Beide traditionele stromingen in de Islam, het soennisme en het shi'isme hebben zich hieraan schuldig gemaakt. Maar dat is een ander verhaal.
> 
> ******
> Haahahahahahhahahaha, sorry hoor. De traditionele stromingen, zitten fout en een sekte die voortkomt uit Ahmed Ghulam Ahmed en de Britse overheersing zit goed ? Hahahahahha. Hmmm, hadieths kloppen niet, maar men heeft men in de 7 maanden dat ik met deze dwalende sekte discussieer nooit kunnen vertellen hoe men bidt en waar de stapen staan, wat men moet dragen tijdens de Hadj, wat de wudu exact allemaal breekt EN WAAR DE EXACTE ZAKEN genoemd staan, de grote wassing hoe die moet, de uitleg van verzen, de namen van de salat etc. etc. Zoals je zag in stuk 2 en 3 heeft men enkelt kennis van afzwak technieken. Van het geloof en geschiedenis ervan weet men niets !!!! Dit is al zovaak aangetoond, maar ja blijf maar dwalen.  
> 
> Voor meer informatie over de Zoroastrische afkomst van de in de godsdienst verplichte sluier en de hoofddoek:
> 
> www.avesta.org
> ...

----------


## Ridouan

voor de 3e keer nu; blijf maar dwalen....

----------


## mojo

je probeert wel duidelijk een uit leg te geven maar je interperteert somige zinnen helemaal verkeerd. Ik kan je maar een ding zeggen en dat is hoofddoek dragen is voor een vrouw verplicht. geen disscussie daarover!!!!!  :zweep:   :zweep:

----------


## rebel

zorro moet helaas tegen zichzelf beschermd worden.

----------


## Aicha19

*zucht*

Soerat An Noer:

ZEG TEGEN DE GELOVIGE MANNEN DAT ZIJ HUN OGEN NEERSLAAN EN HUN KUISHEID BEWAKEN, DAT IS REIN VOOR HEN. VOORWAAR, ALLAH IS ALWETEND OVER WAT ZEI BEDRIJVEN...EN ZEG TEGEN DE GELOVIGE VROUWEN, DAT ZIJ HUN OGEN NEERSLAAN EN HUN KUISHEID BEWAKEN, EN HUN SIERAAD NIET TONEN, BEHALVE WAT DAARVAN ZICHTBAAR IS. EN ZIJ MOETEN HUN SLUIERS OVER HUN BOEZEMS DRAGEN EN HUN SCHOONHEID NIET OPENLIJK TONEN,..EN LATEN ZIJ NIET MET HUN VOETEN STAMPEN OM HUN SIERDEN DIE ZIJ VERBERGEN TE LATEN KENNEN. EN KEERT JULLIE ALLEN BEROUWVOL TOT ALLAH, O GELOVIGEN. HOPELIJK ZULLEN JULLIE WELSLAGEN.

SOERAT AL AHZAAB AAYAH 59

O PROFEET, ZEG TOT JOUW ECHTGENOTES EN TOT JOUW DOCHTERS EN TOT DE VROUWEN VAN DE GELOVIGEN DAT ZIJ HUN OVERKLEDEN OVER ZICH HEEN LATEN HANGEN. OP DIE MANIER IS HET GEMAKKELIJKER OM HEN TE HERKENNEN EN WORDEN ZEI NIET LASTIG GEVALLEN. EN ALLAH IS VERGEVINGSGEZIND, MEEST BARMHARTIG.

---------------------------------------------------------

NOG NIET DUIDELIJK? HOOFDDOEK DRAGEN IS GEWOON VERPLICHT; PUNT UIT! HET VERBAASD MIJ DAT IK DE LAATSTE TIJD STEEDS MEER LEES DAT HET NIET VERPLICHT IS....EN ALS HET IEMAND NOG NIET DUIDELIJK IS...........

LEES DAN DEZE VERZEN KEER OP KEER OP KEER TOTDAT HET JE DUIDELIJK IS GEWORDEN!

HET IS VERPLICHT!!!!!!!  :zwaai:

----------


## Ismail2

Asslaam

Als ik zorro mag geloven(ik geloof hem niet) dan mogen vrouwen er in bikini bijlopen.  :knipoog:  
hmmmmmmm
dit is n van de meest grappige (onozele ) redeneringen die ik ooit heb gelezen . 
Tegelijk ben ik bezorgd . 
WAT ZIJN DE WARE MOTIEVEN OM ZULKE ONZINNIGE THEORIEN TE VERKONDIGEN?

Ik vraag aan Allah dat hij ons behoed voor de dwalenden. Anders zouden we zelf gaan dwalen. Amien
 :tranen:  
Assalaamou alaikoum  :Smilie:

----------


## crazy2000

> _Geplaatst door zorro_ 
> [B]Kledingvoorschriften voor de vrouw volgens de Koran
> door: Werkgroep IBN 
> 
> 
> En zij moeten sluiers over hun boezem dragen en hun sieraad niet openlijk tonen, behalve aan hun echtgenoten of hun vaders of de vaders van hun echtgenoten of hun zonen of de zonen van hun echtgenoten of hun broers of de zonen van hun zusters of hun vrouwen of slavinnen over wie zij beschikken of mannelijke volgelingen die geen geslachtsdrift meer hebben of de kinderen die nog niet op de schaamdelen van de vrouwen letten.


En zij moeten sluiers over hun boezem dragen en hun sieraad niet openlijk tonen, daaar zeg je het al zelf !! ! ! ! ! ! ! 


Elke moslima is verplicht om het te gaan dragen.

Kijk zelf eens.

De ziekte AIDS hoe wordt die door de hele wereld verspreid ?? door mensen die het onveilig doen en door homo's. Mensen die het zonder doen zijn in de meeste gevallen niet getrouwd.
Beide worden door de Islam als haraam gezien.
Stel nou voor dat er in de wereld geen homosexuelen zouden zijn en stel je eens voor dat iedereen een hajeeb zou dragen en niet sexueel actoef zou zijn voor het huwlijk dan zou aids niet eens voorkomen als ziekte.


Salaam Alikom

----------


## Joesoef

> _Geplaatst door crazy2000_ 
> *
> stel je eens voor dat iedereen een hajeeb zou dragen 
> 
> 
> Salaam Alikom*



 :hihi:

----------


## MocroAngel

Wat het allereerste verhaal betreft: er lopen miljarden moslimvrouwen met een hoofdoek rond over de hele wereld, denk je nou echt dat ze het allemaal verkeerd uit de koran hebben begrepen en voor niets dat ding ophebben??? I dont think sooooooooo  :staart:

----------


## Joesoef

> _Geplaatst door MocroAngel_ 
> *Wat het allereerste verhaal betreft: er lopen miljarden moslimvrouwen met een hoofdoek rond over de hele wereld, denk je nou echt dat ze het allemaal verkeerd uit de koran hebben begrepen en voor niets dat ding ophebben??? I dont think sooooooooo *


Miljarden? Hoeveel heb jij van de wereld gezien met je kleine doosje. Ik heb menig islamitisch land gezien en alleen in de landen waar een hoofddoek VERPLICHT is dragen alle moslimina's een hoofddoek.  :nijn:

----------


## MocroAngel

In ieder geval ze dragen het en dat kun je niet gaan ontkennen!  :stomp:

----------


## Joesoef

> _Geplaatst door MocroAngel_ 
> *In ieder geval ze dragen het en dat kun je niet gaan ontkennen! *


En hoeveel procent van de Moslim vrouwen draagt een sluier?

----------


## MocroAngel

Dat mag jij van mij onderzoeken!!!  :student:

----------


## rachid00

salaam alijkom. bismelah dus je wil zeggen dat de vrouwen geen hoefdoek moetten dragen 
dus als je getrouwt bent mag je vrouw gewoon los haren  :staart:  
je wilt de moslims vrouwen slecht maken meiden blijf de hoofdoek dragen .beslama

----------


## King Cool

Salamou Alaykoum


Lees Aicha 19 haar reactie, dat zegt meer dan genoeg.

Wa hada wa essalam

----------


## Joesoef

> _Geplaatst door Aicha19_ 
> **zucht*
> 
> Soerat An Noer:
> 
> ZEG TEGEN DE GELOVIGE MANNEN DAT ZIJ HUN OGEN NEERSLAAN EN HUN KUISHEID BEWAKEN, DAT IS REIN VOOR HEN. VOORWAAR, ALLAH IS ALWETEND OVER WAT ZEI BEDRIJVEN...EN ZEG TEGEN DE GELOVIGE VROUWEN, DAT ZIJ HUN OGEN NEERSLAAN EN HUN KUISHEID BEWAKEN, EN HUN SIERAAD NIET TONEN, BEHALVE WAT DAARVAN ZICHTBAAR IS. EN ZIJ MOETEN HUN SLUIERS OVER HUN BOEZEMS DRAGEN EN HUN SCHOONHEID NIET OPENLIJK TONEN,..EN LATEN ZIJ NIET MET HUN VOETEN STAMPEN OM HUN SIERDEN DIE ZIJ VERBERGEN TE LATEN KENNEN. EN KEERT JULLIE ALLEN BEROUWVOL TOT ALLAH, O GELOVIGEN. HOPELIJK ZULLEN JULLIE WELSLAGEN.
> 
> SOERAT AL AHZAAB AAYAH 59
> 
> ...



"En zij moeten sluiers over hun boezem dragen en hun sieraad niet openlijk tonen behalve aan hun." (en dan volgt een lijst van familieleden en mensen zonder seksuele drang)


In dit gedeelte komt het woord sluiers voor, wat ook vaak in de traditionele Islam op verschillende wijzen wordt interpreteert en uitgelegd. De Koran is echter heel duidelijk. Het woord "sluier" staat in het Arabisch in de originele tekst met het woord "khumur" aangegeven. "Khumur" is het meervoud van het woord "khimaar" en betekent letterlijk in het Nederlands vertaald:"alles wat iets bedekt", ofwel een bedekking. (2)

Er is geen sprake van een "gezichtssluier" of een "hoofddoek" maar een sluier (bedekking, versluiering) om de boezem te bedekken. Het is niet logisch dat men een hoofddoek of een gezichtssluier over de borsten zou dragen. Dat zou betekenen dat men de "hoofddoek" of "gezichtssluier" van het hoofd of gezicht af zou moeten trekken, en daarmee de borsten zou moeten bedekken. Anderen interpreteren dit weer zo, dat de "hoofddoek" of "gezichtssluier" verlengd moeten worden en zo over de borsten kunnen worden laten vallen. Maar dan zal je op het feit botsen dat het werkwoord "verlengen", of "overheen trekken" niet in het vers voorkomt. Wat ook opmerkenswaardig is, is dat de woorden "nek","gezicht","haar","hals","oren" en dergelijke niet in het vers voorkomen. In feite komt het in geen enkel vers voor die over de kuisheidsvoorschriften van de vrouw of de man gaan. Beweren dat er een "sluier" of een "hoofddoek" bestaat die er voor bedoeld is om deze lichaamsdelen te bedekken, heeft absoluut geen basis in de Koran, en kan niets anders zijn dan de imaginaire visie van de interpretator van de tekst.

----------


## rachid00

ik hoor dat een hoefdoek verplicht is en je zegt dat dat niet verplicht is daarom zeg meiden doe een hoefdoek snap je

----------

